# Florida man "accidentally" marries granddaughter



## Gunz (Oct 3, 2016)

twern't me, i swears.

_"Despite finally figuring it out, however, the couple have decided to stay together, and have no plans of getting divorced."_

Florida Man Accidentally Marries His Granddaughter


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2016)

LOL Gross.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 3, 2016)

Is she hot?


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 3, 2016)

rick said:


> Is she hot?



He's loaded, so if she aint already hot, she's going to get artificially closer.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 3, 2016)

I'd bet $10 that she's staying with him for that lottery jackpot he won.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 3, 2016)

When I first saw this, I thought, OMG, what has @Freefalling done??!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 3, 2016)

The banjo weeps for attention.


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2016)

A multimillionaire marries a 24 YO stripper with a child. Yawn. Also known as "mankind for about ever."

She's his granddaughter. Disgusting, but it happens. I don't think they knew until after the marriage.

She stays with him? Florida. All Florida, all the time.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 4, 2016)

Florida and Alaska are like gravity suckers for weirdness.


----------

